# Bikinis



## kirstenc

Hi all the ladies on the site.

I ordered my bikinis from CJ last year in the states but wondered where else can get good quality ones from. The girl who won the figure class at Nabba Britain go hers from somewher local. anyone any ideas or know her to ask!!

might end up making malika if worst somes to worst!! need tips though !KX


----------



## EXTREME

Speak to Jo, we have a friend in Liverpool who has sent Jo some wicked samples.


----------



## Malika

Hi Kirsten,

long time no hear...

As I told you before I make my own...

I guess you can get a plain one & just add whatever you want on it to make it look nicer...

What show are you planning to enter this year?

EDIT: just saw your answer in the other thread


----------



## flick161

Hi Malika,

I was just wondering, if you make your own bikinis, how do you get them to cross over at the back? All the ones I've ever bought always annoyingly just run straight along my bra strap line...


----------



## bodyworks

kirstenc said:


> Hi all the ladies on the site.
> 
> I ordered my bikinis from CJ last year in the states but wondered where else can get good quality ones from. The girl who won the figure class at Nabba Britain go hers from somewher local. anyone any ideas or know her to ask!!
> 
> might end up making malika if worst somes to worst!! need tips though !KX


hi kirsten. who do you mean at the britain ? my lady won class 2 and my mates wife won class 1. rach made her own and karen bought hers from new zealand. nice show bikinis are hard to find, that's why most of the top girls make their own.


----------



## Malika

flick161 said:


> Hi Malika,
> 
> I was just wondering, if you make your own bikinis, how do you get them to cross over at the back? All the ones I've ever bought always annoyingly just run straight along my bra strap line...


Hard to explain without showing... :/

The straps should be long enough to bring them behind your back & tie them on the opposite side of your bikini bottom... Does it make sense?

Maybe Rachael can post a pic...


----------



## flick161

Hi Malika,

yes that makes sense. It's just unfortunately when I did it, it pulled the bikini right up at th sides and made the back gape out...

May get out my needle and cotton again though and have another crack.

Also, what do ladies who compete in UKBFF do when they have to wear one pieces for bodyfitness?


----------



## Neil R

kirstenc said:


> Hi all the ladies on the site.
> 
> I ordered my bikinis from CJ last year in the states but wondered where else can get good quality ones from. The girl who won the figure class at Nabba Britain go hers from somewher local. anyone any ideas or know her to ask!!
> 
> might end up making malika if worst somes to worst!! need tips though !KX


Contact Tracey Abbott at [email protected]

she made the costumes for about 70% of the finalists at the NPA British last year as well as makes all the cozzies for Helen Thwaites & I believe Cheryl Steele has just got some from her too.


----------



## kirstenc

It was the girl who won the toned figure class. think she qualified from midlands but not sure!

Malika - any ideas where to buy the bikini then sew on diamantes???? Or anyone!!


----------



## Guest

morning everyone

your best bet is to have a look on the high street for a bikini you really like that fits you well, most bikinis can be made into show bikinis easy with the help of a pack of pins and a willing helper. just make sure the bottoms arent too big! if your competing in nabba then thongs are always best. for these you maybe better off having i look in the knicker section, just make sure there not sheer!

for adornments( sp) your local haberdashery will be best.

this pink bikini was from a sexy clothing company and i fell in love with it. it was really easy to adapt, because all the sides tied. the neck tie i left the same. the back tie i just crossed and sewed in to the sides and then i left the tie bottoms.










this black one was just a normal bikini i think i made the neck straps longer, instead of tieing behind the neck i crossed them over the back and then sewed then in at the opposite sides then back straps i didnt cross i just sewed into the same side on the bottom










on the front for a bit of extra sparkle i sewed on some lace with sequins on










i perfere to make my own cos i know they will fit right but some companys do made to measure bikinis only problem is to get it on time you have to guess what your measurments will be at show time.

hope this helps


----------



## bodyworks

look at my back ! show off


----------



## Malika

If you have it, flaunt it!


----------



## Neil R

bettyboo said:


> morning everyone
> 
> .... most bikinis can be made into show bikinis easy with the help of a pack of pins and a willing helper.


Bet you get a hell of a lot of them!! 



>


Now THATS a photo !!! (Soz Shane mate... but Fookin' 'ell!!)


----------



## strongwoman

Hello,

Nicole Pitcher (IFBB Pro figure) makes bikini's and one piece suits here in England. She also hires suits/bikini's out. Check her out on:

www.beefs.moonfruit.com

or call her at Beefs Gym 01634 726227

Good luck


----------



## EXTREME

Now Betty there's way too much testosterone for you to be putting close ups of "filled" bikini tops on here, some of us have heart conditions and are almost 40 you know.


----------



## flick161

Bettyboo thanks for the pictures, they've actually helped a lot and will encourage me to be a bit more adventurous next time I make a bikini... I'll also give myself more time!

Hanne, thanks for the contact details, how's the Strongwoman going? Any more comps coming up?


----------



## flick161

One last question (I hope), what about cup bikini's that obviously have bra clasps? How would you make them cross over? Obviously you'd need to cut and add some straps but where would you make the cut from? Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest

bodyworks said:


> look at my back ! show off


cheeky!

the pictures were for reference only! dougie,neil calm yourselfs or the blood will disapeer into another muscle!

glad it helped flick if your adpating a bra then i would cut off the back straps as close to the cup as poss and attach some bikini straps( some strechy material that will be strong enough)

xx


----------



## flick161

Think I'm gonna demolish some of my old bikini's and practice before I go out and buy the real thing and work some (hopefully) magic on that.

Thanks for all your help girls!


----------



## Guest

this is quite a good site and they deliver to UK. Advises to allow 5-6 weeks incase adjustments need to be made but turnaround times is approx 2 weeks from order to delivery.

Body Building Bikinis, Bikinis and Suits for Body Builders, Body Building Posing bikinis

Remember prices are in NZ dollars so look higher than they are lol


----------



## kirstenc

cool you ordered yet? Watch the import tax!! it hurts when ordering from NZ!!


----------



## Guest

This site lists a whole load of sites

Muscles of Dee Kay - The absolute portal for female muscle and fitness enthusiasts!

And this guy live just around the corner from me and does all sorts of lovely shoes....

G-Spot - lingerie, exotic, glamorous lingerie, footwear, dance and club wear.


----------

